# Took me a week, but I got one.



## bigolmuley (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, it took me nearly a week but finally got it done here in Utah. 
To be honest, very few deer around this year. I do believe it mostly has to do with the incredible amount of water and feed around. I found deer just about everywhere I went, just not many. Places I typically seen a bunch held a deer or two, but not like normal.
Anyway, as the week went on my standards fell and the last morning I had to hunt I spotted this 4-point I had seen a couple of times. He was with 2 other bucks, and by 8:00 they had bedded in a pretty good spot, if I could see them in the buck brush when I got over there.
I snuck around to the top of the ridge, took off my pack and shoes and headed in. As I peaked over the edge to where I figured they would be, I was shocked to see the 4-point 45 yards away. I could see his antlers and a bit of his butt. I snuck around a big piece of buck brush and slid on into a spot on my knees. I made a little noise and he looked my way, but went back to his nap.
I ranged him at 34 yards. It was a bit down hill, but not much so I set my slider to 32. The sun was going to reach him eventually so I decided to wait it out. The wind was good. Well 90 min. later I hear the other 2 bucks get up below me. They fed out to my right, which was going to bring them into my scent. The smaller buck snapped to attention at 5 yards, I knew it was over. I drew my bow just as the smaller buck blew out of there. The 4-point jumped up and ran. i mewed loud and he stopped about 10 more yards out quartering away. I held on his back about mid body and let it go. Couldn't have been more perfect. As he ran off I knew I had him. (Little side note, I had decided to go back to fixed blade heads this year. They had never failed me, and the mechanicals have. I figure on that quartering away shot a mechanical may have slid along his side)
I gave him about 40 min. just to be safe and walked over to where he had been standing at the shot. This is what I find. Gotta love a pass through.










A little down the blood trail I find this: I knew I had him then.










I came to the edge of a steep drop off and I could see by all the blood and hair he had slid down off the edge. I looked over and this is what I see.










Yep, piled up in the brush. Took me a bit to pull him out of there. I was pretty excited. I have never killed a big deer with my bow. This guy is about as big as anything I have gotten with archery. But after many blown stalks I was excited to get this guy. Mule deer are so tough with a bow.



















Here is the pic of the entrance hole. Ripped him open. The exit was out of his front chest in front of his shoulder. Center punched his heart.










I shot him at about 9:30 and here at the packout it is about 12:30. To far down in the canyon for 2 trips, boned him and headed out.










I went back to using a Rocky Mountain Titanium 100. I think I will stick with them for now on.

Jason "The Big Ol' Muley"


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Looks like a great buck congrats!!


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

what kind of broadheads do you use that is a big entrance hole?


----------



## Zedhead (May 4, 2010)

Well done, what an amazing feeling that would be.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Right on! Great looking buck and thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations. That is a fantastic buck! Great story too.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats BigOlMuley! Nice buck and glad it was you getting him outta that brush and not me!  Sweet buck though, spread? What region?



SR-1 said:


> what kind of broadheads do you use that is a big entrance hole?





bigolmuley said:


> I went back to using a Rocky Mountain Titanium 100. I think I will stick with them for now on.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! Very nice! Which region?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Excellent! Good read, Good Buck!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck and congrats


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

SR-1 said:


> what kind of broadheads do you use that is a big entrance hole?


50 CAL.?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice buck!! Great story, love the pics along the way!!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

nice


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on a hunt well done.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Beautiful shot! Congrats!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Great shot which resulted in a great buck, congrats!


----------

